# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  ερωτηση για αμπερομετρο και βολτομετρο

## asteris_veria

Ποτε η συνδεση του βολτομετρου στο κυκλωμα επιρεαζει περισσοτερο τιν τιμη των ρευματων και των τασεων στο κυκλωμα οταν οι τιμες των αντιστατων ειναι μεγαλης ή μικρης τιμης?Ποτε η συνδεση του αμπερομετρου στο κυκλωμα επιρεαζει περισσοτερο τα ρευματα στο κυκλωμα οταν οι τιμες των αντιστατων ειναι μεγαλης ή μικρης τιμη? 

Οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει με ή χωρις δικαιολογιση .Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια

----------


## nestoras

Τελευταία αποφεύγουμε να δίνουμε ευθείες απαντήσεις σε "θέματα" που με λίγη σκέψη μπορούν άνετα να απαντηθούν από πρωτοετή φοιτητή.
Μια βοήθεια για να σκεφτείς λίγο περισσότερο και να βγάλεις μόνος σου τις απαντήσεις:

Το ιδανικό βολτόμετρο έχει σχεδόν άπειρη εσωτερική αντίσταση.
Το ιδανικό αμπερόμετρο έχει σχεδόν μηδενική εσωτερική αντίσταση.

Θα πρέπει να σκεφτείς από μόνος σου ποιες τιμές αντιστάσεων επηρεάζουν τη μεγάλη αντίσταση του βολτόμετρου όταν παραλληλιστούν με αυτό και ποιες τιμές αντιστάσεων επηρεάζουν την τάση στα άκρα του αμπερόμετρου όταν μπουν σε σειρά με αυτό.

----------


## asteris_veria

σιγουρα αυτο εννοει η ερωτηση? Βασικα οπως ειναι διατυπωμενη δεν την καταλαβαινω.Θελει να πει μηπως ποτε θα επιρεαστει η τιμη ρεματος και τασης στο κυκλωμα απο το αμπερομετρο ή το βολτομετρο αντιστοιχα? Δικαιωλογιση προφανως θα ειναι αυτο π ειπες για τα ιδανικα οργανα

----------


## nestoras

Δεν σου έδωσα την απάντηση αλλά "τροφή" για σκέψη.

Προσπαθησε να λύσεις τα κυκλώματα που σου επισυνάπτω.
Στην αριστερή στήλη θα κάνεις υπολογισμό των ρευμάτων θεωρητικά ενώ στη δεξιά στήλη θα κάνεις υπολογισμό συνυπολογίζοντας και τις εσωτερικές
αντιστάσεις των οργάνων.

Όπου δεν υπάρχουν μονάδες θεώρησε ότι είναι σε "Ω".

----------


## asteris_veria

ενταξη αυτο αλλα η ερωτηση τι εννοει ? Αυτο δεν καταλαβα καλα με μπερδευει

----------


## nestoras

> Ποτε η συνδεση του βολτομετρου στο κυκλωμα επιρεαζει περισσοτερο τιν τιμη των ρευματων και των τασεων στο κυκλωμα οταν οι τιμες των αντιστατων ειναι μεγαλης ή μικρης τιμης?Ποτε η συνδεση του αμπερομετρου στο κυκλωμα επιρεαζει περισσοτερο τα ρευματα στο κυκλωμα οταν οι τιμες των αντιστατων ειναι μεγαλης ή μικρης τιμη? 
> 
> Οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει με ή χωρις δικαιολογιση .Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια



Οι ερωτήσεις αυτές θέλουν να σε κάνουν να κατανοήσεις πότε τα όργανα εισάγουν μεγάλο σφάλμα στις μετρήσεις που κάνεις με αυτά (προσοχή στη λέξη "μεγάλο" επειδή πάντα τα όργανα εισάγουν σφάλμα από τη στιγμή που συνδεθούν στο κύκλωμα έστω και μικρό).

Ουσιαστικά, θα πρέπει να "νιώσεις" αν η ένδειξη της τάσης ενός βολτόμετρου στα άκρα πχ μιας αντίστασης της τάξης των μερικών MΩ (πχ 10ΜΩ) θα είναι σωστή ή αν η ένδειξη ενός αμπερόμετρου σε σειρά με μια αντίσταση 0,01Ω θα είναι κοντά στην πραγματική...

Λύσε τα κυκλώματα που σου επισύναψα στο προηγούμενο post και πιστεύω ότι θα βγάλεις και μόνος σου τα συμπεράσματα που πρέπει.

----------


## asteris_veria

τα ελυσα και σκεφτηκα την εξης απαντηση:   

η συνδεση του βολτομετρου στο κυκλωμα επιρεαζει περισσοτερο τιν τιμη των  ρευματων και των τασεων στο κυκλωμα οταν οι τιμες των αντιστατων ειναι  μεγαλης τιμης εξαιτιας της εσωτερικης του αντιστασης που τινει στο απειρο.

η συνδεση του αμπερομετρου στο κυκλωμα επιρεαζει περισσοτερο τα ρευματα  στο κυκλωμα οταν οι τιμες των αντιστατων ειναι μικρης  τιμης εξαιτιας της εσωτερικης του αντιστασης που τινει στο μηδεν.


Ειναι πληρης ή να γραψω κατι ακομη ?

----------


## nestoras

Σίγουρα έλυσες τα κυκλώματα;  :Confused1: 

Χμμμμ... Δες τις σωστές απαντήσεις και ξανασκέψου την απάντηση που πρέπει να δώσεις...

----------


## asteris_veria

βιασυνη  :Sad:  στο χαρτι ιδια τα εχω αλλα τα γραψα εδω λαθος.Τωρα ειναι οκ σωστα? Σαν απαντηση ειναι πληρης ή θελει κατι επιπλεον σαν αιτιλογηση?

----------


## nestoras

Τα παραπάνω κυκλώματα που σου έβαλα είναι "ψιλοϊδανικά". Για να καταλάβεις καλύτερα πόσο μεγάλο είναι το σφάλμα προσπάθησε να συνδέσεις σε σειρά με κάθε μπαταρία μία ακόμη αντίσταση και μετά να ξαναλύσεις τα κυκλώματα βρίσκοντας την τάση στα άκρα της εν σειρά με την πηγή αντίσταση.

Επειδή το "μεγάλο" και το "μικρό" είναι σχετικά μεγέθη, η πιο σωστή απάντηση στα ερωτήματα θα ήταν:
1) Όταν η αντίσταση στην οποία μετράμε την τάση με ένα βολτόμετρο είναι συγκρίσιμη (ή ίδια τάξης μεγέθους) με την εσωτερική αντίσταση του βολτόμετρου, τότε το όργανο θα επιφέρει μεγάλο σφάλμα στη μέτρηση.
2) Όταν η αντίσταση στην οποία μετράμε το ρεύμα με ένα αμπερόμετρο είναι  συγκρίσιμη (ή ίδια τάξης μεγέθους) με την εσωτερική αντίσταση του αμπερόμετρου, τότε το όργανο θα επιφέρει μεγάλο σφάλμα στη μέτρηση.

Με αυτό την απάντηση αποφεύγεις τους γενικούς όρους "μεγάλη αντίσταση" και "μικρή αντίσταση".
Προφανώς, καταλαβαίνεις ότι αν η εσωτερική αντίσταση του βολτόμετρου είναι μικρότερη από την αντίσταση που μετράς τότε το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ότι να'ναι και αντίστοιχα αν η αντίσταση στην οποία θέλεις να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα με αμπερόμετρο έχει τιμή μικρότερη από την εσωτερική του αμπερομέτρου πάλι το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι άσχετο με την πραγματική μέτρηση.

Είναι προτιμότερο να μετρήσεις την τάση στα άκρα μιας μικρής αντίστασης με ένα βολτόμετρο (ή με παλμογράφο αν είναι δυνατόν) και μετά να διαιρέσεις με την τιμή της αντίστασης παρά να βάλεις αμπερόμετρο σε σειρά!

----------


## asteris_veria

το καταλαβα ! Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια και την "τροφη" για σκεψη!

----------


## Fire Doger

Επίσης όταν συνδέσεις και αμπερόμετρο και βολτόμετρο στο κύκλωμα πρέπει να κάνεις 2 συνδεσμολογίες γιατί η εσωτερική αντίσταση των οργάνων θα επηρρεάσει στην μια περίπτωση την τάση και στην άλλη το ρεύμα.
  Αν δεν σε βάλουν "με το ζόρι" να τα συνδέσεις και το βολτόμετρο και το αμπερόμετρο να συνδέσεις πρώτα το ενα, να μετρήσεις, να το αποσυνδέσεις και μετά να συνδέσεις το άλλο.

Επίσης τα ψηφιακά όργανα έχουν μικρότερο σφάλμα γιατί μπορούν να λειτουργισουν και με πολύ μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση και με πολύ μικρότερη αντίσταση απ οτι τα αναλογικά.

----------

